# ProVap 110 Vaporizer from Mann Lake



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone know anything about the new Vaporizer from Mann Lake? At $485 I thought it was kind of a steep price, but I run about 100 colonies, so I thought it might be worth it. I was not sure how I would plug it up, short of putting a generator on the bee truck.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Perhaps they could be powered with a portable battery and a solid state inverter. The inverters are not too expensive and handy for other things you might want to do remote from 120 AC power. The cheaper inverters wont have a very tidy waveform AC but the vaporizer should not be too fussy. 

Snl, do you know if the thermostatic control is solid state electronic or snap disc mechanical?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Wait for March Madness 11% off?


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

check this out 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...roducing-the-ProVap-Vaporizer-from-OxaVap-com


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it's way over priced, can't imagine it cost but 40 bucks to produce and that's if it's US made. I can see a markup but this is a little extreme. You could buy a washing machine or a dryer for that price, that you will use every day and last you ten years.

With studies like this, how many more years are you going to need to treat?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ance-in-Saskatraz﻿-bees&p=1504547#post1504547

Personally I would buy the fittings at the hardware store and make the heat gun version.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats the price of 3 overpriced nucs that you may lose if you dont treat.
Save just 1 nuc or colony and it pays for itself in lost bees and lost production.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

crofter said:


> Snl, do you know if the thermostatic control is solid state electronic or snap disc mechanical?


It's electronic. A very inexpensive ($25) inverter connected to a running truck/car battery works just great. It's only 250w, 2.2 amps.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, I was not sure how the electronic temperature control would work with the inverter AC


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Matt903 said:


> Anyone know anything about the new Vaporizer from Mann Lake? At $485 I thought it was kind of a steep price, but I run about 100 colonies, so I thought it might be worth it. I was not sure how I would plug it up, short of putting a generator on the bee truck.


 Why not talk to Larry (SNL) he is a member and sponsor here, One of our own. I feel it is better to work with friends and small businesses than corporate giants where you are nothing more than a number. just saying!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Tenbears Larry is on this thread


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

kramerbryan said:


> Tenbears Larry is on this thread


I knew that, But wanted to make sure everyone Knew he was the "go to dealer" of all things OAV. The world can quote me on that!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> With studies like this, how many more years are you going to need to treat?


 Does this look like the tf forum?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This is just speculation on my part (I have _not_ confirmed this with _snl_), but I am betting that Larry gets a _piece of the action_ regardless of whether you buy the ProVap 110 from Mann Lake or direct from Larry.

After poking around at the various dealers selling the ProVap 110, it was clear (to me, at least) that those dealers are all resellers of Larry's ProVap 110.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've purchased directly from SNL in the past. He provides great customer service including fast shipping, and he also stands behind the products he sells.




.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

crofter said:


> Perhaps they could be powered with a portable battery and a solid state inverter. The inverters are not too expensive and handy for other things you might want to do remote from 120 AC power.


Someone please help me understand the benefit of a 120 VAC unit operated from a battery and inverter. I understand the benefit IF you have 120 VAC in the apiary area. But if you intend to use a battery and inverter why not just use a 12 VDC unit and skip the inverter? What did I miss?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Dabbler said:


> Someone please help me understand the benefit of a 120 VAC unit operated from a battery and inverter. I understand the benefit IF you have 120 VAC in the apiary area. But if you intend to use a battery and inverter why not just use a 12 VDC unit and skip the inverter? What did I miss?


The ProVap 110 is a 110v unit. An inexpensive ($25) inverter installed on your car/truck converts DC to AC and powers the 110v vaporizer allowing you to use the vaporizer in your out yards.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Dabbler the Provap has a band heater that surrounds the vessel that the OA is poured into and these heaters are 110V or 220V I doubt you could find one that will be for 12V. This makes the heater far more efficient than a glow plug besides adding the OA to an already heated vessel which cuts down the treatment time significantly. Quite frankly I am surprised that the Lega guys haven't modified their machine to be loaded externally and instead of a heat gun use a band heater to heat their system.
Johno


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

johno said:


> Dabbler the Provap has a band heater that surrounds the vessel that the OA is poured into and these heaters are 110V or 220V I doubt you could find one that will be for 12V. This makes the heater far more efficient than a glow plug besides adding the OA to an already heated vessel which cuts down the treatment time significantly. Johno


OK - got it .
Now I understand the "why".
Thanks


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

johno said:


> Quite frankly I am surprised that the Lega guys haven't modified their machine to be loaded externally and instead of a heat gun use a band heater to heat their system. Johno


They were seriously looking it over at the NABC conference in Galveston.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

shinbone said:


> I've purchased directly from SNL in the past. He provides great customer service including fast shipping, and he also stands behind the products he sells.
> .


Yep all the above is true and also when he ships he packs the item in a local SC newspaper so you have something to read and then use to start your smoker.


----------

